# What interesting things do you and your dogs see on your walks?



## K9Sandy (Oct 15, 2013)

When you're walking your dogs, do you and your dogs see things that keep your attentions for good, long moment? Where I live, I walk my dog through woods, fields, and along streams, and we see a lot of of wildlife, however, my dog doesn't stay interested in them for long. But, when we are near the creek, fish, especially crayfish, seems to keep both of our attentions for long periods of time. In case you're wondering what crayfish are, they look like lobsters but not red in color and live in fresh water and usually don't get very big. Any rate, I keep Karma my dog away from the crayfish as she has had her fair share of trouble with them, especially since they have pinched and held onto her nose, tail, and some area of her legs. 

As for our other walks, we found animals we didn't think were native to our part of our area. One time, we came upon an animal that at first I thought was a groundhog, until it came a little closer for me to see that that its head and body were like a groundhog, however, the fur and tail was something like an oppossum's. I don't know what species that was, however, when I asked several people who work for the game commission and many people who have lived in my area for a long time what animal this was, they didn't know either. Hmm, a new species? All I know was that it came close enough to us that I could very clearly see it for a few minutes before moving on, and what surprised me, was my dog didn't seem very interested in it either. 

Anyone else see anything interesting on your walks with your dogs?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

K9Sandy said:


> When you're walking your dogs, do you and your dogs see things that keep your attentions for good, long moment? Where I live, I walk my dog through woods, fields, and along streams, and we see a lot of of wildlife, however, my dog doesn't stay interested in them for long. But, when we are near the creek, fish, especially crayfish, seems to keep both of our attentions for long periods of time. In case you're wondering what crayfish are, they look like lobsters but not red in color and live in fresh water and usually don't get very big. Any rate, I keep Karma my dog away from the crayfish as she has had her fair share of trouble with them, especially since they have pinched and held onto her nose, tail, and some area of her legs.
> 
> As for our other walks, we found animals we didn't think were native to our part of our area. One time, we came upon an animal that at first I thought was a groundhog, until it came a little closer for me to see that that its head and body were like a groundhog, however, the fur and tail was something like an oppossum's. I don't know what species that was, however, when I asked several people who work for the game commission and many people who have lived in my area for a long time what animal this was, they didn't know either. Hmm, a new species? All I know was that it came close enough to us that I could very clearly see it for a few minutes before moving on, and what surprised me, was my dog didn't seem very interested in it either.
> 
> Anyone else see anything interesting on your walks with your dogs?


Baxer, being a typical lab, always gets very interested in ducks. He always wants to swim out and get them.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Sounds like you saw a Nutria.

We saw a doe and a fawn today.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

In the past few weeks, we've seen a manatee, dolphins feeding, pelicans and all three of us (Mollie, Joey and I) got stung up badly by stepping on a huge fire ant nest. But, thats Florida for you!


----------



## K9Sandy (Oct 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Sounds like you saw a Nutria.
> 
> We saw a doe and a fawn today.


Almost, but the fur of a Nutria looks more like a porcupine's than an oppossum's. 

I was researching information about Nutrias and found they're native of South America, so they aren't native in Pennsylvania. Wonder if someone didn't have one as a pet and it got loose? Hmmm....


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Interesting. We found a dead nanny goat in the woods one time. So sad, it had a collar on too. I asked around but no one knew where it came from. Also, randomly found huge femurs (maybe from a cow) that I assume someone dumped? 

I saw a mystery animal too. It jumped out of a tree; pointed ears, size of a cat but no tail. No idea what it was, got away before I could get a better look.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

We've seen a beautiful ribbon snake, cattle egrets, orioles, ducks (lots and lots), a trio of young peacocks, a roadrunner, and a blue heron. The pups are interested when they see the birds on the ground and the snake caught their notice before mine.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Roadrunners are actual birds? I didn't know that.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes roadrunners are actual birds. Kind of dowdy, plain looking birds.They prefer to walk or run like quails.


----------



## K9Sandy (Oct 15, 2013)

While walking Karma today, we saw a cougar!


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I saw a mystery animal too. It jumped out of a tree; pointed ears, size of a cat but no tail. No idea what it was, got away before I could get a better look.


Sounds like a bobcat.











Coyotes. First time I saw what I thought was a dog, racing down the road, got to the corner and went left like it was on a rail. I was thinking "Damn, that dog is on a mission." A really skinny dog. Second time at dusk, one was on one of the streets that is wide enough to land a Cessna on. No trees, no cover, just lots of lawn. He crossed at the T and went dead straight ahead into the woods. I go left, right then turn right up my road. A perfect intersection of the straight line he disappeared into the woods on. Up a steep hill to a choke point of high ground on one side and a 15' cliff on the other. We just just cleared it and were on the way down the other side about 50 feet. I turned just in time to see it skip off that piece of high ground and land silently in the street. He just stood there looking my way. He was walking but it was getting dark and I couldnt tell if it was towards me and Nicky or away. My house is at the bottom of the hill, about 300 feet. I walked backwards the whole way. The third time we were walking on the road next to the river. It was dark. A steep grade from way up yonder on my right, down to the river on my left, with a road cut into the side of it. Almost looks like Colorado. Up that hill there are cliffs about 4 stories high. I had this creepy feeling I was being watched. I always have my 12,000 candlepower mini light in my hand. I pressed the thumb switch and scanned it across those cliffs. Sure enough, two big yellow eyes reflected the light, looking back at us from about 3 quarters the way up. Very eerie.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

deer, rabbits, squrriels, ducks, geese, chip monks, herons, hawks, snakes.


----------



## K9Sandy (Oct 15, 2013)

thegoodstuff said:


> Sounds like a bobcat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A coyote? YIKES!  We have them around here too, but I haven't seen any lately.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

We don't see a lot. One random time we saw a coyote which was kind of freaky, we were in an upscale residential neighborhood. We see deer all the time where we live (on 3 acres). We did have a peacock in our yard once from the farm across the street. And we have run across a snake one time on a walk. lol. Ducks and such. That's about it.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

we see a lot of deer, a lot of black bears, we have seen porcipines, turtles, came across a wolf one time, skunks, grouse, turkeys


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

K9Sandy said:


> When you're walking your dogs, do you and your dogs see things that keep your attentions for good, long moment? Where I live, I walk my dog through woods, fields, and along streams, and we see a lot of of wildlife, however, my dog doesn't stay interested in them for long. But, when we are near the creek, fish, especially crayfish, seems to keep both of our attentions for long periods of time. In case you're wondering what crayfish are, they look like lobsters but not red in color and live in fresh water and usually don't get very big. Any rate, I keep Karma my dog away from the crayfish as she has had her fair share of trouble with them, especially since they have pinched and held onto her nose, tail, and some area of her legs.
> 
> As for our other walks, we found animals we didn't think were native to our part of our area. One time, we came upon an animal that at first I thought was a groundhog, until it came a little closer for me to see that that its head and body were like a groundhog, however, the fur and tail was something like an oppossum's. I don't know what species that was, however, when I asked several people who work for the game commission and many people who have lived in my area for a long time what animal this was, they didn't know either. Hmm, a new species? All I know was that it came close enough to us that I could very clearly see it for a few minutes before moving on, and what surprised me, was my dog didn't seem very interested in it either.
> 
> Anyone else see anything interesting on your walks with your dogs?


Sounds like a muskrat to me!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Back in NL, I saw coyotes daily. No big thing for us, and people are more afraid of them than they should be, in my opinion. It's very rare that a coyote try to attack a human. Make a high pitched whistle noise and they'll run off. 

In NL, we saw all kinds of animals. Coyotes, Moose, all kinds of birds, Caribou, Sheep, and more recently raccoons that snuck there on a shipment. Weirdest thing we saw was a bird eating the remains of a moose (or maybe there were bugs on it he was eating), until the dogs scared it off. 

In the past couple months here in AB, we have seen deer on someones lawn (first deer I've ever seen!! so beautiful). Saw a rattlesnake once. Different birds. Haven't come across much yet because we can't get out in the country.


----------

